# Oaklea Fe117



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Could any help with information on the pre history of the Folkstone trawler OAKLEA FE117, she was built in 1949 Belgium? Thanks.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Do you have any info on her as a Belgian boat which would allow us to trace her because the Belgian registers are available online. eg 
https://5051.fedimbo.belgium.be/sit...ficiele_lijst_belgische_vissersvaartuigen.pdf and
http://www.vliz.be/nl/imis?module=ref&show=search&serid=200143&lst=ms


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Douglas the only info I have is 1949 built in Antwerp, net and gross tonnage 18 and 45 foot. Thanks.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

I'm not seeing any boat that looks like it might be her in the Belgian records. Is it possible that she was built for Dutch, French or British owners?
Also I wonder if you have dates of when she was in Folkestone.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Looking in the 1950 register there is aboat called Bernadette Roger Z420 completed Jan 1950 at 19 tonnes Nett .. if that is any help.. It is hand written on page 22 In the 1951 register her completion date is given as 1949. She had a 170hp Benz engine


----------

